# Musician's Friend can go fuck themselves. (story)



## Goatfork (Feb 8, 2011)

I didn't know where to put this other than off-topic. Mods, move it if you wish.

*also, sorry for the language

GODDAMN FUCKING MUSICIANS FRIEND!!!!!
My grandmother ordered a Rocktron Velocity 300 for me for Christmas (I know, she's amazing) but it was faulty. I called up Rocktron not a week after Christmas and they told me there was a bad shipment of the power amps and that Musician's Friend would replace it. If not, Rocktron would.

I called up MF when I could and talked for a good hour or so with some dim operator. She told me many reassuring things, such as their return policy is 1-year from the purchase. She claimed to have fixed everything, and that I'd get an email in the next 15min or so.

A week passed. No email.

I called up MF again and talked to some guy. He said she did it all wrong which is why it didn't go through. He apologized and got all the info he needed and told me I should receive and email in about 15 min.

ANOTHER WEEK PASSED. NO EMAIL.

I called up a third time this last Friday and talked to another lady. She said that there were complications with the fact that I live in Alaska that affected the exchange. We sorted through them for about an hour and got everything sorted out. She claimed that since MF cannot ship directly to Alaska, she had to run it through USPS, and that I'd get an email from them in the next couple hours or so. I reminded her that I had yet to actually receive an email, or any confirmation for that matter, that anything would actually happen. She told me that if I didn't receive and email by Sunday that something was wrong, and to try again.

IT IS TUESDAY. NO GODDAMN EMAIL.

I called up again and was very blunt. The man on the other line told me that the problem was that their policy for returns was 45 days, and that I had exceeded the time to return my package. When I told him that I had been trying for a month AND that I was told by the first lady that their policy was not 45 days but a year, he scoffed and said, "Sorry sir, but there's nothing we can do."

WELL FUCK YOU MUSICIAN'S FRIEND. FUCK. YOU.

I immediately called Rocktron up to have them sort out all this bullshit, BUT THEY WERE CLOSED.

Here I am, with a broken gift that I have been trying to replace for about a month, and it seems that everything possible out of my hands is keeping me from getting what my dear grandmother spent her hard-earned money on.

FUCK. MUSICIAN'S. FRIEND.


----------



## Razzy (Feb 8, 2011)

When they said you'd receive an email in 15 minutes, why did you wait a week before calling again?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 8, 2011)

Razzy said:


> When they said you'd receive an email in 15 minutes, why did you wait a week before calling again?


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 8, 2011)

I wanted to make absolutely sure that they just weren't going to send it. Maybe they were busy the day during/after, maybe it was a hectic environment because Christmas had just happened, idk. I figured a week is long enough to know know for sure whether a massive company like them had ignored you and not followed through on their own policies or not.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 8, 2011)

Razzy said:


> When they said you'd receive an email in 15 minutes, why did you wait a week before calling again?



I would have been nice, and waited 16 minutes. Then I would have unleashed hell.

I'm a great customer...until you piss me off. Then I get people fired.

I'd keep harassing them. Fuck the '45 day' bullshit. They sent you a broken piece of equipment (Rocktrons fault, I know, doesn't matter), and they need to replace it. End of story.

But, if you want to go the easier route, call Rocktron. I've heard they've got pretty damned good customer service, honestly.


----------



## ddtonfire (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh the irony:


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 8, 2011)

^I must admit, that's pretty funny. The only thing is it doesn't appear like that on my end so I couldn't see it first had :/


----------



## Xaios (Feb 8, 2011)

TheGhunther said:


> ^I must admit, that's pretty funny. The only thing is it doesn't appear like that on my end so I couldn't see it first had :/



Ads like that only show up to people who aren't logged into the site. Damn ironic, still. 

Sorry for your troubles. I can sympathize, as I live in Whitehorse. We probably get the shaft even worse than you.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

So, every time you called, they said they would send an e-mail within 15 minutes. Yet every time you waited a week instead?

You're just as silly as they are.


----------



## ddtonfire (Feb 8, 2011)

They only appear if you aren't registered or logged in. 

I had a similar experience with a product from MF (though not with customer service so inept), so I just sent my brand new, malfunctioning merchandise to the manufacturer and they fixed it, free of charge.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 8, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> So, every time you called, they said they would send an e-mail within 15 minutes. Yet every time you waited a week instead?
> 
> You're just as silly as they are.



While I agree maybe he was a bit too lenient in how often he checked up, I doubt it would have made a difference. They were feeding him bullshit left, right and center, that probably won't be changed regardless of how often he phoned.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 8, 2011)

TheGhunther said:


> I called up MF when I could and talked for a good hour or so with some dim operator. She told me many reassuring things, such as their return policy is 1-year from the purchase. She claimed to have fixed everything, and that I'd get an email in the next 15min or so.
> 
> A week passed. No email.



Sorry but I didn't need to read the rest.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

Xaios said:


> While I agree maybe he was a bit too lenient in how often he checked up, I doubt it would have made a difference. They were feeding him bullshit left, right and center, that probably won't be changed regardless of how often he phoned.



That's not necessarily true. If I were to be lenient, the most I'd wait is a day. Realistically, I'd probably give it 5-10 hours (if that).

Company A might enjoy the fact that it takes you a week to call back. They're hoping that each time you get a little more frustrated that you eventually give up. That way you're out money AND a product.

Company B might be the complete opposite. You wait 15 minutes, call, and they give you a story about how "someone else messed up". They say, "Give me 15 minutes." You wait 15 minutes and call back. They might say, "Damn, you're a persistent little bastard, aren't ya'? All right, send it back to this address. We'll ship you out a new one."

Every company is going to be different.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 8, 2011)

You could pursue it through Rocktron, but you could also have your grandmother challenge it through her credit card. I might not want to have GC make any money on the sale after all that, and you might not either. 

No major credit card will let a customer be left holding the bag. The fact that it went to Alaska doesn't matter. 

Just a thought!


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 8, 2011)

Explorer said:


> You could pursue it through Rocktron, but you could also have your grandmother challenge it through her credit card. I might not want to have GC make any money on the sale after all that, and you might not either.



 

Just challenge the charge on her credit card and they'll take care of you. Sucks that they gave you the run around on this shit though.

I've had my own stories with shit from MF, but they take care of me every time. Actually, just this past week I ordered a bunch of cables, yet 1 of them was back ordered. The back ordered one was shipped in an envelope that, by the time it arrived at my door step, was just an open, empty bag (I'd blame UPS, but I also blame shitty packaging on their part). So, I e-mailed them up and told them what happened, and since I ordered 4 of that particular cable, they resent 4. So I got 3 extra cables (which just arrived not 10 minutes ago)


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm probably just going to hit up Rocktron tomorrow morning. They should work things out. If for whatever reason it doesn't I'll try the credit card thing you guys mentioned.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 8, 2011)

I've had nothing but positive experiences with MF.


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 9, 2011)

No actually 45 days is bullshit. I'm not sure what the law is (being from Australia myself), but I wouldn't be suprised if you have Implied warranty cover beyond that legally.

Call up Musicians Friend AGAIN. If you get the same 45 day bullshit, ask to speak to a manager. If not threaten to take legal action against them. Then if the manager is less helpful, threaten legal action AGAIN. Keep moving up the chain until

Make it clear you WILL challenge the purchase to the credit card company. Make it clear you will be contacting your lawyer. Remind them that you have spoken to Rocktron personally but that they have a responsibility, and Rocktron has admitted they fucked up.


If they say, we'll send you an email in 15 minutes, you reply. "I'm going to stay on the line until I get it... If I don't receive it in 15 minutes and 1 second I'll be calling again."

Stay calm and make it clear that unless they deal with it that you are not only going to take legal action, but make it very clear to the online community that they cannot be trusted.


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 9, 2011)

^I like this. A tad harsh, but I like it.


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 9, 2011)

That's not harsh...

A certain company (that will not be named) gave me crap like that when I bought one of their items and it caused serious damage to my house.

After I made the point that they should be completely replacing the item they dicked me around for 3 weeks...

They got a letter threatening a law suit from my Lawyer...

Needless to say they responded in a much kinder matter after that.


THAT was harsh.


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 9, 2011)

^Once again, I like your style. You seem to get shit done. I'm calling them up again in a short while, I'll update afterward however it goes.


----------



## Neil (Feb 9, 2011)

Surely a 45 day returns policy refers only to people choosing to return working items because they have changed their mind, or some how ordered the wrong thing.

Things being delivered faulty is an entirely different ball game.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 9, 2011)

TheGhunther said:


> ^I like this. A tad harsh, but I like it.



Not harsh, that is how you deal with companies, you need to be assertive or you get blown off.


----------



## TomParenteau (Feb 9, 2011)

My buddies & I have been calling it "Musicians Enemy" for more than 10 years now.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 9, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> "I'm going to stay on the line until I get it... If I don't receive it in 15 minutes and 1 second I'll be calling again."



This doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 9, 2011)

MF Sucks in customer service, bought from them a few times and I can assure you I won't again. Sorry to hear about MF fucking you over man.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 9, 2011)

TheGhunther said:


> ^I like this. A tad harsh, but I like it.



Same approach I take. Actually called the company I got a loan through for my truck, and threatened to sue them. They blew me off, so my lawyer called less than 5 minutes later.

Guess what? The issue has been resolved


----------



## GATA4 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've heard many bad things about MF...

Sorry this happened to you man, but next time be a bit quicker in your persistence.


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 10, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> This doesn't make sense at all.



Ooops

that's what happens when it's 2:00am here...

Meant to have said "If I don't receive it in 15 minutes and 1 second, and I'm still on hold I'll be calling again..."


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 10, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> If they say, we'll send you an email in 15 minutes, you reply. "I'm going to stay on the line until I get it... If I don't receive it in 15 minutes and 1 second _*I'll be calling again*_."



How can you call them back when you're already on the phone to them?



OP, you pussy footed around for too long.


----------



## meisterjager (Feb 10, 2011)

^ Question fail.

I had the same instant reaction as everyone else in this thread - I'd give them one working day MAXIMUM before calling back - but I'd normally be calling back the next day if it was urgent.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 10, 2011)

call again and right off the bat ask to talk to customer service manager


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> I'm a great customer...until you piss me off. Then I get people fired.



I knew I liked you.


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 10, 2011)

I like the lawyer idea


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 10, 2011)

Rick said:


> I knew I liked you.



It's 'cause I'm a Texan.


----------



## Skanky (Feb 10, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> I would have been nice, and waited 16 minutes. Then I would have unleashed hell.
> 
> I'm a great customer...until you piss me off. Then I get people fired.
> 
> ...





I seriously don't understand how so many people here have started threads that have this jist to them:


"I just received my <insert expensive instrument / gear here>, and it was broken! Man, I'm fucked now. I guess I can sell it on eBay or something."


When was the policy of "the customer is always right" forgotten? I can assure you that if I receive something that isn't right when I receive it, I'm making calls the same (or next) day and that shit will be straitened out PRONTO. 

Too many complacent people these days.


----------



## Seanpat76 (Feb 10, 2011)

The only thing the MF catelogs are good for is to bring them to local shops to get them to beat the price. Most will. Never ordered from them myself, but I have gotten some sweet deals by using them as a haggling tool.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 10, 2011)

Skanky said:


> When was the policy of "the customer is always right" forgotten?



Having friends and family that work in retail and hearing regular stories from them, I'd definitely say "the customer isn't always right."


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 10, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> I would have been nice, and waited 16 minutes. Then I would have unleashed hell.
> 
> I'm a great customer...until you piss me off. Then I get people fired.


 Same here . I just haven't gotten anyone fired yet... just screamed at by their boss as surrounding customers burst out laughing.


----------



## goth_fiend (Feb 11, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> Having friends and family that work in retail and hearing regular stories from them, I'd definitely say "the customer isn't always right."



working retail personally, I can tell you this is fact


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 11, 2011)

^I work in retail as well. I second this.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 11, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> Ooops
> 
> that's what happens when it's 2:00am here...
> 
> Meant to have said "If I don't receive it in 15 minutes and 1 second, and I'm still on hold I'll be calling again..."



I still don't follow, if your still on hold, aren't you already in a call with them?


----------



## velocity (Feb 11, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> Having friends and family that work in retail and hearing regular stories from them, I'd definitely say "the customer isn't always right."



i agree with this as well. the customer isn't always right. BUT they are still the customer. you do well by a customer they tell two friends, you screw them over they tell ten....


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 11, 2011)

TheGhunther said:


> She claimed to have fixed everything, and that I'd get an email in the next 15min or so.
> 
> A week passed. No email.



You waited a WEEK when they said 15 minutes?



TheGhunther said:


> I called up MF again and talked to some guy. He said she did it all wrong which is why it didn't go through. He apologized and got all the info he needed and told me I should receive and email in about 15 min.
> 
> ANOTHER WEEK PASSED. NO EMAIL.



Didn't get it the first time around?



TheGhunther said:


> I called up a third time this last Friday and talked to another lady. She said that there were complications with the fact that I live in Alaska that affected the exchange. We sorted through them for about an hour and got everything sorted out. She claimed that since MF cannot ship directly to Alaska, she had to run it through USPS, and that I'd get an email from them in the next couple hours or so. I reminded her that I had yet to actually receive an email, or any confirmation for that matter, that anything would actually happen. She told me that if I didn't receive and email by Sunday that something was wrong, and to try again.
> 
> IT IS TUESDAY. NO GODDAMN EMAIL.



Again... they said SUNDAY and you waited until TUESDAY? 



TheGhunther said:


> The man on the other line told me that the problem was that their policy for returns was 45 days, and that I had exceeded the time to return my package.



Sounds to me like the fault is on you dude. If they tell you you'll get an email in 15 minutes and you wait a fucking WEEK every time before calling back, you fucked up. You need to be proactive if the refund/exchange is important to you. Clearly it wasn't THAT important as you waited a week every time instead of calling them right back and telling them you would wait on the line until you receive the email with an RMA # or ask for the RMA info while you're on the phone with them. In fact, Musicians Friend INCLUDES the RMA notice with each shipment (it's on your receipt), all you have to do is fill it out with the number they should give to you while you're on the line and YOU tape it back up and send it back to them. Did you bother reading the returns/exchanges notice on the back of your receipt when you got it? Not sure why you're trying to pass the blame onto them, I've returned a few items that showed up busted to MF before and never had a problem, but then again I follow directions.  It also VERY clearly states that their return/exchange policy is ONLY 45 days (you REALLY needed a month and a half to return it when it arrived DOA? SERIOUSLY?!), if you eat up 3 weeks of that "waiting for an email", is it really their fault?


----------



## Skanky (Feb 11, 2011)

You guys missed the point - true, from the retailer's viewpoint, the customer (many times) isn't right, and it's caused a lot of companies to be overly-wary of any type of customer service calls. 

What I don't understand is how so many customers lately seem to think that if something went wrong with their order (arrived damaged, wrong, etc.) they feel like they just got a crappy deal, so they complain, and move on. No way in hell would I just lie down and accept whatever cards were dealt to me if a company sold me something that was not what was advertised.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 11, 2011)

Skanky said:


> You guys missed the point - true, from the retailer's viewpoint, the customer (many times) isn't right, and it's caused a lot of companies to be overly-wary of any type of customer service calls.
> 
> What I don't understand is how so many customers lately seem to think that if something went wrong with their order (arrived damaged, wrong, etc.) they feel like they just got a crappy deal, so they complain, and move on. No way in hell would I just lie down and accept whatever cards were dealt to me if a company sold me something that was not what was advertised.



Yep, and in cases like this, more often than not the root of the problem is that the customer is just being lazy. This dude is screaming to high heaven that MF screwed him over... you had 45 days to make a call and if you followed the process outlined on the back of your receipt for returns you would have been fine. If you sit on a busted piece of gear for over a month and a half, MF didn't screw you over... you did it to yourself. Sorry if that hurts to hear, but that's your real problem.


----------



## Underworld (Feb 11, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> I like the lawyer idea


 

I'm a lawyer. Lawyers always win! Here in Quebec (Canada) we have a special law called "Consumer Protection Act" which extend the builder warranty to the professionnal seller. So if there's a fuck that goes under warranty, drop your item to the retail store you bought it and they HAVE to repair it or give you a new one. 

Of course these fuckers will never admit it, until you give them your business card


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 11, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> You waited a WEEK when they said 15 minutes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup +1


Also, did you check your spam mail to make sure it wasn't sent there by accident? That's what I would of done if I didn't receive the email. Waiting a week was pretty idiotic.


----------



## Skaught (Feb 11, 2011)

TheGhunther, check your inbox. I work for Musician's Friend and I just sent you a message. I was surprised to read your post this morning. We're hear to help and I apologize this hasn't been rectified yet. I'm sure we can resolve this and I look forward to hearing from you. Thanks man!!!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 11, 2011)

^Sweet deal



WickedSymphony said:


> Having friends and family that work in retail and hearing regular stories from them, I'd definitely say "the customer isn't always right."



The customer is always right mentality doesn't come from the customer actually being right.

Often times the customer is dead wrong, but arguing with a customer is like arguing with a woman (and since I work in a DSW shoe store often times it is a woman) and if I put it that way you get where the "customer is always right" thing comes from.

You always want to keep the customer happy because if they aren't word of mouth is the biggest thing to effect whether or not people are coming to your store anymore. 

My store once took back like 3 year old shoes from a guy... he came in saying they were worn out and beaten up like it surprised him that after 3 years of wearing them they would be worn out... and we returned them...

Customers always right, even when they're wrong.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 11, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> You always want to keep the customer happy because if they aren't word of mouth is the biggest thing to effect whether or not people are coming to your store anymore.
> 
> Customers always right, even when they're wrong.



That shouldn't be how things work out, and honestly if your store has policies set in place against these kinds of situations I doubt they would run around telling people bad stuff about your store when you point those policies out to them.

I mean let's face it, for the vast majority of people, if someone told them they couldn't return shoes they wore for 3 years, they would just laugh at the person for trying. On the flip side, when they tell people they pulled it off, more people are going to try to get away with the same thing.

I understand the phrase comes purely from wanting to keep customers happy, but that doesn't mean the store should have to bend over and grab their ankles every time a customer walks in (I'm not saying a merchant shouldn't be accommodating in most situations, but that's what the store policies are for - to protect against ridiculous crap like that). 

Don't get me wrong though, I think in this case that the OP is going through, they should have helped him on the first call, and not have given the run around for so long. I've never had to call or e-mail MF more than once to get problems I've had resolved, and I'm glad to see Skaught messaged him to help rectify things.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 11, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> That shouldn't be how things work out, and honestly if your store has policies set in place against these kinds of situations I doubt they would run around telling people bad stuff about your store when you point those policies out to them..



People like to complain, and they will, at every given oppurtunity.


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 11, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Did you bother reading the returns/exchanges notice on the back of your receipt when you got it?



I clearly stated in the initial post in this thread this:


TheGhunther said:


> My grandmother ordered a Rocktron Velocity 300 for me for Christmas


Or, in other words, I wasn't the one that bought it, therefore I was given no receipt.



HighGain510 said:


> It also VERY clearly states that their return/exchange policy is ONLY 45 days (you REALLY needed a month and a half to return it when it arrived DOA? SERIOUSLY?!), if you eat up 3 weeks of that "waiting for an email", is it really their fault?



As I also clearly stated in the very next paragraph:


TheGhunther said:


> I called up MF when I could and talked for a good hour or so with some dim operator. She told me many reassuring things, such as their return policy is 1-year from the purchase.


Or, in other words, ONE YEAR. I don't care if it might say some 45 day bullshit elsewhere, but if a representative trying to fix my problem tells me something, I'll use their words.

I understand that you were trying to help -in some ass-like way- but please read a thread before you reply to it.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 11, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> .



Its not that I don't completely agree with you that its absolutely stupid... but its what happens in retail. The policies are just there for show and if a customer makes the tiniest bit of a stink they get thrown out the window.

I can't even begin to tell you how often I have to call over a manager because customers will.not.accept.our.policies. and we end up going out of our way to accommodate them like every other retail outlet.

Its absolutely retarded and makes 0 sense, but neither does anything else about working in retail so...


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 11, 2011)

^ 

Which is probably why I have no place working in retail, I guess.


----------



## TheDjentlman (Feb 11, 2011)

Fuck, I just ordered some stuff from MF an hour ago and then I read this hahahahaha


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 11, 2011)

TheDjentlman said:


> Fuck, I just ordered some stuff from MF an hour ago and then I read this hahahahaha


 
I wouldn't worry too much. This probably isn't the norm. I haven't had any problems with them so far.




Knock on wood...


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 11, 2011)

^Yeah, this is the first upset for me from them -and I've been a custormer of there's for around 8 years or so. This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry, btw, if I seem a little pissy about all of this, but I've been cheated and I needed to vent. 

Also, I'm still working on getting this whole thing resolved. I've called them up twice since I posted this. I asked to speak with a manager the first time and she told me she'd send an e-mail. No email, no surprise. She told me however to call back the next day if that happened, so I did. She told me that she actually did send it, and that she will mail me a hard-copy of whatever it is that is in the e-mail that never arrived. Still waiting, and still unsatisfied, but at least there's a promise of shit getting done.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Feb 12, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Sounds to me like the fault is on you dude. If they tell you you'll get an email in 15 minutes and you wait a fucking WEEK every time before calling back, you fucked up. You need to be proactive if the refund/exchange is important to you. Clearly it wasn't THAT important as you waited a week every time instead of calling them right back and telling them you would wait on the line until you receive the email with an RMA # or ask for the RMA info while you're on the phone with them. In fact, Musicians Friend INCLUDES the RMA notice with each shipment (it's on your receipt), all you have to do is fill it out with the number they should give to you while you're on the line and YOU tape it back up and send it back to them. Did you bother reading the returns/exchanges notice on the back of your receipt when you got it? Not sure why you're trying to pass the blame onto them, I've returned a few items that showed up busted to MF before and never had a problem, but then again I follow directions.  It also VERY clearly states that their return/exchange policy is ONLY 45 days (you REALLY needed a month and a half to return it when it arrived DOA? SERIOUSLY?!), if you eat up 3 weeks of that "waiting for an email", is it really their fault?



I do agree that waiting a week after the email clearly wasn't coming was a bit excessive, but he did try to work it out on multiple occasions and, whether or not Ghunther wasn't quite as proactive as he should have been after he talked to them, the company rep, knowing that Ghunther had tried to resolve the situation multiple times, had every intention of letting him take the loss. 

That is the real issue here.


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 12, 2011)

^Thank you.


----------



## yacker (Feb 12, 2011)

Is it possible that their emails just aren't making it to your particular email? Either a spam filter is catching it or it's not making it somehow. If they're just trying to email you the return shipping label then it may be worth your time to just give them another email address vs. having to wait for it in the actual mail. There are many options for free email accounts and you might want to try for shits and giggles to see if their email makes it to you that way. 

I've never had trouble getting a return label from musiciansfriend, but I've had trouble registering on some forums before because my email refused to get the confirmation email...tried another email address and worked fine.


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 12, 2011)

^The Manager I spoke with admitted that none of the emails before hers were actually sent, but she claims hers was. I had her send hers to three different accounts, none made it in. One was mine and two were my father's.


----------



## yacker (Feb 12, 2011)

TheGhunther said:


> ^The Manager I spoke with admitted that none of the emails before hers were actually sent, but she claims hers was. I had her send hers to three different accounts, none made it in. One was mine and two were my father's.



Sounds pretty lame, but at least you know that wasn't the issue....though I don't know if that's encouraging.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 12, 2011)

TheGhunther said:


> I clearly stated in the initial post in this thread this:
> Or, in other words, I wasn't the one that bought it, therefore I was given no receipt.
> 
> 
> ...



Haha I think you were either confused or not paying attention when they told you whatever you think they told you. If they said ONE YEAR about anything it was more than likely the manufacturer's warranty on operation of the equipment, not their return policy. You could try to twist their words to make it seem like they said that was their return policy, but legally Musician's Friend has their policy in writing on their website to cover their asses from bullshit like that.



TheGhunther said:


> I understand that you were trying to help -*in some ass-like way*- but please read a thread before you reply to it.



Seriously?! Dude, YOU are being a dick right now. Let me help you out here:

45/45 Satisfaction & Lowest Price Guarantee

States right there the return period is ONLY 45 DAYS if you have ANY problem with it at all. You can point fingers all you like but the main thing is that you can't try to return something after that period per their policy and although you might have tried on more than one occasion, you should have had resolution after the first call. 

How do I know this? A week ago I ordered a set of locking hipshot tuners from MF and they sent me the 6-inline set instead of the 3x3 I ordered. Guess what I did? Called them the day I received them, they emailed me a UPS return label with the RM# and it was off to them. Within a week the money will be credited back to my card just as it has in the past, guaranteed. Pretty simple, really, that's why (in an "ass-like" manner, as you would like to imply) I can only blame you for you not getting your unit returned/repaired.  If they won't take it back and you have an email from the manufacturer stating they know it is from a defective batch, email the manufacturer and tell them you want to work it out with them because at this point you're more than likely not going to get a return from MF unless a manager is having a really good day.

If you're going to pick on reading skills, you might want to sharpen your own. Not receiving the receipt doesn't mean shit if you're... AGAIN, too damn lazy, to do the legwork and look up the info on their website like I just did and it took me a whopping 42 seconds to do. Good luck.


----------



## Taylor2 (Feb 12, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Haha I think you were either confused or not paying attention when they told you whatever you think they told you. If they said ONE YEAR about anything it was more than likely the manufacturer's warranty on operation of the equipment, not their return policy. You could try to twist their words to make it seem like they said that was their return policy, but legally Musician's Friend has their policy in writing on their website to cover their asses from bullshit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You're totally missing the point man.

REGARDLESS of how long he took to try and get it returned, Musicians Friend STILL screwed him around within the 45 day return period.

There is *no* excuse for that. The only fault that the OP has right now is waiting a week in between calls. 
Even still, any GOOD company would still try to help a customer out, regardless of whether or not it's after the return period. ESPECIALLY if they sold him a unit that was defective, AND after they told him it warranty was one year from the purchase date. 
They don't HAVE to, but that doesn't mean they SHOULDN'T. 


Besides, calling his reading skills into play isn't helping out the fact that he is pissed off because he got screwed around. 
That doesn't HELP. Is he right for saying it to you? No. So be the mature one and suck it up.
Telling him that you had good luck dealing with MF, DOESN'T HELP.
Telling him he can't read, DOESN'T HELP.
Telling him to go talk to the manufacturer, that HELPS.
All you needed to say was that.


----------



## ChBaker801 (Feb 12, 2011)

TheGhunther,

I am a Supervisor for Customer Service at Musician's Friend. Did you respond to Skaught's message he sent you? We definitely want to make sure you're taken care of. You're also welcome to shoot me an email at [email protected] and I will look into this to make sure you're taken care of. You should not have had these issues with getting a return processed and we'll do whatever it takes to resolve this issue for you.

Sincerely,
Chris Baker
Night Supervisor
Customer Service
and Technical Support


----------



## Thep (Feb 12, 2011)

DAAMN! Big PAPPA in da HOOOUSE!!


----------



## JamesM (Feb 12, 2011)

Good work Internetz, good work.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 12, 2011)

I think a title change for this thread is in order by now considering 2 MF employees have chimed in to get this taken care of.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 12, 2011)

^ See wicked, retail at work. 

Not that it isn't called for in this situation, but every place does bend over backward to get things done and keep people happy.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 12, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> ^ See wicked, retail at work.
> 
> Not that it isn't called for in this situation, but every place does bend over backward to get things done and keep people happy.



What I was originally saying was more about customers who go and trash/use the hell out of stuff and expect to return it. Or use it, like in your example, for years and then return it. Like I said, they should be willing to rectify things in most situations, but that's just completely unreasonable to expect a merchant to do something for you in cases like that. Products that are flat out defective, show up DoA, etc. should always be taken care of ASAP.

Anyway, I'm just glad this issue is getting resolved.


----------



## AySay (Feb 12, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Good work Musician's Friend, good work.



Fixed.

Despite what happened, we have to appreciate the fact TWO musicians friend employees came here to help fix the problem. Very nice to see!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 13, 2011)

Taylor said:


> You're totally missing the point man.
> 
> REGARDLESS of how long he took to try and get it returned, Musicians Friend STILL screwed him around within the 45 day return period.
> 
> ...




Dude when I literally just had to return something to MF a few days ago I waited on the phone for the UPS slip to show up in my inbox which took me all of 5 minutes. If he handled it properly he would have been fine; MF didn't screw him over. I'm still a bit confused based on the wording of your post... the manufacturer knew that a batch of products they had shipped were defective... nowhere in his story did he state MF knew they were defective. If the manufacturer covers it for a year he would have to take it up with them, not MF. The return ship has sailed, however since two MF employees have now posted on here offering to help him if he still doesn't get resolution it is on him.  Doesn't get much easier than that! 

Apparently you didn't read his posts either, HE insulted my reading skills first as well as stating I was acting in an "ass-like" manner by telling him why they wouldn't honor a return past their clearly-stated return details on their site. I threw no insults his way, I simply explained what he did wrong and why his return would have happened in a timely fashion if he had followed the instructions that are given both on the receipt (which he apparently couldn't get from his grandmother...) AND on the MF website (readily available if you REALLY need to get the details and don't have the receipt). 

I know that Musician's Friend doesn't normally hassle you on returns so when someone starts yet another flame thread on a retailer based on details that have been altered to make them look bad when really it's not their fault it gets old fast. Like I stated already, I JUST went through their return process myself a few days ago so I know this for a fact, plain and simple, and if the OP is having issues clearly he didn't do something correctly. I have no horse in this race, but the slander threads on here (especially when inflammatory titles are used for extra effect... ) derived from false information annoy the hell out of me and whining that it's someone else's fault when clearly laziness was the root cause of an issue is unacceptable. I hope the kid gets help with his return but honestly he's acting like a little kid stomping his feet and calling names when people are trying to give him rational information and explanations.  I've made my point so I'm done in this thread, I just hope the finger-pointing is over.


----------



## Taylor2 (Feb 13, 2011)

TheGhunther said:


> My grandmother ordered a Rocktron Velocity 300 for me, but it was faulty.



Musicians Friend didn't know this. That's fair.



HighGain510 said:


> If the manufacturer covers it for a year he would have to take it up with them, not MF.





TheGhunther said:


> I called up Rocktron not a week after Christmas and they told me there was a bad shipment of the power amps and that *Musician's Friend would replace it*. *If not, Rocktron would. *



So he tried to get MF to deal with it first, seeing as that's where he got it from.
You don't call up Gibson if you get a guitar that has faulty electronics do you?



HighGain510 said:


> Apparently you didn't read his posts either, HE insulted my reading skills first as well as stating I was acting in an "ass-like" manner by telling him why they wouldn't honor a return. I threw no insults his way.



Calling someones reading abilities into play is very much an insult, or at the very least, bait.
Thank you for doing the same to me though. 
Even though I made my comments with respect and didn't call your intelligence into play.



Taylor said:


> Besides, calling his reading skills into play isn't helping out the fact that he is pissed off because he got screwed around.
> *Is he right for saying it to you? No. So be the mature **one and suck it up.*






Either way, it doesn't matter what their return policy is at this point.
Coming from someone who has worked retail his whole life, along with most of his family, *any* *GOOD* company would honor a return if they were in the wrong, regardless of the amount of time passed. (There are exceptions)
The fact of the matter is, MF sold him a product that was defective. Whether or not they knew it, is irrelevant. 





HighGain510 said:


> I JUST went through their return process myself a few days ago so I know this for a fact, plain and simple, and if the OP is having issues clearly he didn't do something correctly.



Should we all be so fortunate. 

I don't see how :




TheGhunther said:


> I called up MF when I could and talked for a good hour. She told me many reassuring things, such as their return policy is 1-year from the purchase. She claimed to have fixed everything, and that I'd get an email in the next 15min or so.
> 
> A week passed. No email.



....is doing something incorrectly.
Even if the story isn't exactly like that, calling the store to rectify the situation sounds about right to me. 
Coming in here and getting angry isn't exactly proper, but really, are you surprised? People get mad about things far more trivial then this.



HighGain510 said:


> I have no horse in this race, but the slander threads on here (especially when inflammatory titles are used for extra effect... ) derived from false information annoy the hell out of me and whining that it's someone else's fault when clearly laziness was the root cause of an issue is unacceptable.



So that gives you right to come in and start an argument?
It's the internet man, it's full of people with silly problems. Don't get all pissy about something as trivial as this when it has absolutely no impact on your life.
There's nothing "false" about the situation. Maybe some of the details, but not the situation itself.
Besides. It's not like MF is going to suffer from it.




HighGain510 said:


> I hope the kid gets help with his return but honestly he's acting like a little kid stomping his feet and calling names when people are trying to give him rational information and explanations. I've made my point so I'm done in this thread, I just hope the finger-pointing is over.



So? Let him stomp his feet. It's not detrimental to anyone but himself really.
You wouldn't be particularly happy if you got a broken item now would you?
You may not start a thread in a forum, but you're still not HAPPY that you bought something that came DOA.
But again, are you SURPRISED?


Come on dude.
You've been here for a long time.
You should know better.


----------



## a1a2a3a4 (Feb 13, 2011)

Back in 2001 I ordered the biggest drumset of my life. It was a 9 piece set 2 bass drums ect. 

They came, one of the bass drums was completely cracked and splintered and shit no way was it playable. I called them and I was told to ship the entire drumset back. All because of one bass drum. Well my dad got on the phone with the guy and yelled the fuck out of him. I got my bass drum without sending everything back


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 13, 2011)

@HighGain510:

This is long overdue, but in my defense I have been away from my computer for ages in internet years.

I apologize for insulting you in a number of slight ways. It was wrong, sure, but I was (and still am) quite frustrated over this whole issue and needed to lash out somewhere. Does that excuse make it right? No, but at least it's an explanation. Were you fully in the right? No, but the point remains.

I extend my hand in truce.


----------



## Neil (Feb 13, 2011)

TS have you responded to the two MF employees that have posted in this thread trying to help you?


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 13, 2011)

TS? -what do you mean?


Anyway, yes, I have.


----------



## Nonservium (Feb 13, 2011)

Hope everything works out for you sir. My only problem with them is their shipping is generally slow. Given that I work in logistics, I find their practices somewhat baffling...


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 13, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Not harsh, that is how you deal with companies, you need to be assertive or you get blown off.



+1 I too live in AK. I've had to take this stance before with Musician's Fiend. And since we are not considered a part of the CONTINENTAL US they regularly screw us. I refuse to deal with them and go directly through a locally owned store here. I even get MF's price but it's a longer ship time. I am willing to wait due to the great customer service I get. 



TomPerverteau said:


> My buddies & I have been calling it "Musicians Enemy" for more than 10 years now.



Another great name for them. I prefer Musician's Fiend myself.


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 13, 2011)

^I'm heading up to Anchorage for college next year. Are you speaking of Mammoth Music? If so, how are they on that kind of stuff?


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 13, 2011)

TheGhunther said:


> TS? -what do you mean?



TS = Thread Starter


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 13, 2011)

Gotcha


----------



## GATA4 (Feb 13, 2011)

How is this issue progressing?


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, good general heads-up for anyone here. This delivered a swift kick in my arse at least, my BKPs being still undelivered (ordered right after Christmas), even with all the weather complications.

Thanks.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 14, 2011)

TheGhunther said:


> ^I'm heading up to Anchorage for college next year. Are you speaking of Mammoth Music? If so, how are they on that kind of stuff?



The one and only! They focus more on the Combo Amps but they will order you what you need (provided they are an authorized dealer for it).


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## TomParenteau (Feb 14, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> +1 I refuse to deal with them and go directly through a locally owned store here. I even get MF's price but it's a longer ship time. I am willing to wait due to the great customer service I get.


 
Right on for supporting your local store!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 15, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> Having friends and family that work in retail and hearing regular stories from them, I'd definitely say "the customer isn't always right."


NotAlwaysRight.Com: When The Customer *ISN'T* Right


*All_¥our_Bass also works retail, but as a cart pusher so he doesn't get as much idiotic customer encounters, but has enough that he is aware and is glad he doesn't have to deal with it as often as people working as cashiers or service.


----------



## Goatfork (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry if I'm seemingly necro-bumping this -especially with it's sketch-tastic title- but I have a rather important update:

I've ended up making a total of seven calls to Musician's Friend, and FINALLY got my email after talking to some dude. They sent me the shipping label to ship off my broken power amp in exchange for a new one, and just yesterday the new one arrived. I wasn't able to hook it up until today, but so far it seems to be working great.

They got me taken care of, but I'm still a little irked that it took so long and was such a thorn in my ass. I'll continue using MF, although a little leerily.


----------



## jumero (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi TheGhunther,
I also work for MF and I just wanted to mention that even though I wasn't personally involved with this one, I'm glad you were able to get it resolved, and I just wanted to let you know all future issues will be handled immediately. I'm very sorry you had this experience.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad to hear they finally took care of you man.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 18, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Glad to hear they finally took care of you man.


 About time. They've never given me an issue, but at least yours has finally been resolved in your favor.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't mean to play Devil's Advocate here, but I did want to mention to anyone reading this thread that I've spent *thousands* on gear from Musicians Friend over the years, have had _very few_ issues, and _every_ issue I've ever had has been promptly and courteously handled by their support staff.

I can only speak from my own experience, but I wanted it to be known that from at least one perspective (mine) the experience the OP has been describing seems to be an exception rather than a rule.

Hopefully I have a good enough reputation around here that you guys know I'm not bull-shitting, nor am I in any way associated with MF.


----------



## Goatfork (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, and I know that this must have been some once-in-a-blue moon kind of thing. If they were like this constantly, they wouldn't be anywhere near the status they are as a company today. I've been a steady customer of theirs for 8 years, which is why it was so off-putting and frustrating when this sort of dilemma occurred. 

My issues are resolved and a bridge has been rebuilt.


----------

